# Maywood golf club closing



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2018)

Just come across a piece where Beeston fields is welcoming new members from Maywood golf club which has announced that it is closing in March next year. Had a bit of a read and the owners are saying they are down to 210 members from 350 and most are seniors. They reckon golf is in decline and that England golf could be doing more. Any members on here able to contribute anything. Owners did real off loads of reasons for closing, some of which were pointing the finger elsewhere. Don't think it will be the last to close unfortunately.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

Lots of questions I guess.

Do they want new members?

Why have they lost 140 members in a year?

I shall guess there is more money to made from the land rather quickly for housing or agriculture.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2018)

They say LQ, they will keep the land in the family, one of the owners is setting up a dog grooming service ðŸ˜³


----------



## JamesR (Sep 12, 2018)

I once played with a member of Maywood who told me that alot of members were getting fed up with preference being shown to Groupon voucher holders, rather than the members themselves.
Don't know how true that is of course.


----------

